# Foto des Monats Juli: Sari Joergensen



## Thomas (9. Juli 2003)

Mit ein paar Tagen Verspätung - aber ich denke das Warten hat sich gelohnt - wieder ein Bikefoto des Monats ohne Bike - aber seht selbst: 

http://www.mtb-news.de

Danke an Kai & Frieder von www.Starshot.de für die Bereitstellung des Fotos


----------



## robby (28. Juli 2003)

Weiß eigentlich jemand von Euch, was aus Sari geworden ist?!
Hab schon lange Zeit nichts mehr von ihr gehört/gelesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (5. August 2003)

Keine Ahnung, was aus Sari geworden ist aber: ich weiß ned, wo die Jungs das Foto ausgepackt haben, denn genau dieses Foto von Sari hab ich schon vor 3 Jahren im Netz gesehen.


----------



## Thomas (5. August 2003)

Kai hat das Foto gemacht, wann genau weiss ich nicht
tom


----------



## robby (5. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank _
> *...denn genau dieses Foto von Sari hab ich schon vor 3 Jahren im Netz gesehen. *



Vor ca. 3 Jahren war´s auch schonmal in der Bike...


----------



## Calexio (21. November 2003)

kommt zwar etwas spät die antwort  
aber soweit ich im bilde bin is das für den starshot enstanden
zumindest hab ich es da zum ersten mal gesehen.
und das ist jetzt schon etwas länger her  

nach ihrem schulterbruch hat sie aufgehört,
aber es vermehren sich gerüchte das 
die gute wieder kommt


----------

